
What Can Android Learn From Symbian's Security Model? - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/04/what-can-android-learn-from-symbians-security-model/
======
kumarharsh
I've not used android too extensively, but this was a very surprising
"feature" I noticed in their OS. Extremely overblown permission settings made
me uninstall several apps from my friends phone. :)

